# takedown of Thal fundoplication



## tategc (Nov 3, 2009)

Would love some help with a "laparoscopic redo Nissen fundoplication with takedown of gastrostomy/Thal fundoplication (with a hiatal hernia repair as well).  Thanks!


----------



## ASC CODER (Nov 3, 2009)

you would probably have to use unlisted procedure code.


----------

